# e collar



## Mark Ryden (Mar 25, 2009)

I the market for an e-collar to clean up & to make things faster. Could someone recommend a collar?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Mark there are tons of posts about ecollars. Just do a search


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Currently I am disgusted with Dogtra. So, anyone but them.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Just for the other side. Dogtra is all I use. I have had absolutely no problem with them. I have 8 or 10 floating around somewhere. One old 1700 most of them are 1900's. While they aren't Trooper proof, they do hold up pretty good to some pretty tough use.


DFrost


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

That is interesting Jeff..I was all Tri-tronics until last year, now I probably will stick with Dogtra from here on in. Was it customer service that turned you off them, or the equipment itself?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You hide them, and that is why they still work. HA HA

Seriously, for the money that they cost, they are shit. 30 dollars worth of plastic and electronics, for over 300 dollars and they are **** all.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I love Dogtra collars. Never had a problem with a Dogtra collar and their service is great. I really wish they would come out with a version of the finger kick.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

dogtra here, only complaint is the transmitter is small, which is also why I like it...but it can "disappear" for a while if you have a tendency to drop or lose things, I tether mine to me now, after a long grass incident..


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have to say that I have always seen e-collar companies as a big fat scam. Look at the complete lack of innovation in the last 20 years. Only time they do anything is if it is cheap and some other company has done it.

Pager function ? 

CRAP batteries. I do not use my dogtra enough that it should be all screwy like it is. I am not drop kicking it across the floor, and I let the battery die all the way before recharging it.

I am waiting for taser to make e-collars. I bet theirs doesn't take a shit like dogtra.

I have a collar that has been used maybe twenty times, and it took a shit as well. **** them, **** them in their stupid asses.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have to say that I have always seen e-collar companies as a big fat scam. Look at the complete lack of innovation in the last 20 years. Only time they do anything is if it is cheap and some other company has done it.
> 
> Pager function ?
> 
> ...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Have a little cheese with your whine! I don't know who you are talking about as far as an ecollar sitting on the shelf, everyone I know, including myself, uses them every time they train which means at least 3 to 4 days a week, Jeff. Maybe you just got a lemon collar, it happens, or maybe it's karma, I don't know. What I do know is most of the people I train with use Dogtra collars, and are happy with Dogtra performance and service.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just because they don't know any better doesn't make them any good. Damn sch followers. Clueless. 

Box ? what box ? I don't know what you are talking about, I will have to go ask my training director. HA HA

They are still crap. [-X


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Why because YOU say so????? Now THAT'S funny! Thanks Jeff, you make it so easy, keep on keeping on.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, as a matter of fact, I do say so. Not only that, I have two crap dogtra collars as proof. I buy two e-collars from the same company, the newer one shits out in less than a year, and the other shits out in less than three, with not a whole lot of use.

Wait, no, you are right Susan, no one should listen to what I have to say. Forget everything I said.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe its a Dogtra conspiracy.


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

you have to plug them in to get them to re-charge.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I like Dogtra a lot but I have noticed that if you let them sit for a couple of months without any use that you might as well get new batteries . Even if you charged them after it's last use . We have several of them at our kennel and it happens quite often when issueing a collar to a handler. I didn't see this happen with Tritronics collars I have used . Even with that problem I prefer Dogtra but I think it's a legit issue to be aware of .


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


tri-tronics for me ---excellent quality, customer service if needed expandable----used and sold them all

i'll stay with the tri-tronics

also it is my understanding that sport dog who just came out with a e-collar-gps unit will be marketing the finger kick system soon


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I like the Dogtra I have ten times better than the Tritronics I had been using. However, after a year and a half of heavy use (not just me, it seemed like everyone I trained with borrowed mine every freakin week until they got their own!) the dial that adjusts the level is screwy. I know it can be fixed since a friend's already had to fix theirs.

Susan, have you said anything to Dogtra about wanting a finger switch? I just recently discovered that if I let smaller companies know what I want, they just might do something about it. 

Laura


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I like Dogtra a lot but I have noticed that if you let them sit for a couple of months without any use that you might as well get new batteries

So you are saying that my batteries are toast.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: I like Dogtra a lot but I have noticed that if you let them sit for a couple of months without any use that you might as well get new batteries
> 
> So you are saying that my batteries are toast.


Could be . For me as long as I kept using the collar regularly it worked great . Once I let it sit they wouldn't hold a charge for nothin . Handing out Dogtras that sat in the storage room for awhile I saw it too . Last time I switched out a collar I automatically got new batteries withouteven checking first . Sure enought the old ones were bad .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Stupid dogtra. LOL


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Susan, have you said anything to Dogtra about wanting a finger switch? I just recently discovered that if I let smaller companies know what I want, they just might do something about it.
> 
> Laura


Yes I did, and I also gave them a link to a couple of ecollar companies that have them for their collars. I haven't heard back and it's been a long while. Maybe if other people tell them to make a finger kick they will get their asses in gear and make one of those little cuties too? (hint hint) :-D

You guys who are having battery problems, you know that Dogtra recommends that if you aren't going to be using the collars much you should fully charge the batteries every two months to maintain them, right? 

Jeff I just noticed your comment regarding boxes. Are you directing that towards me? If so you have confused me with someone else (again). Just like I don't ask for training advise on the Internet, and I never asked anyone to alpha roll my dog, I never made any inane comment asking what a box was. Ginkgo Biloba is your friend. 8)


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Yes I did, and I also gave them a link to a couple of ecollar companies that have them for their collars. I haven't heard back and it's been a long while. Maybe if other people tell them to make a finger kick they will get their asses in gear and make one of those little cuties too? (hint hint) :-D


 
Okay, I just called Dogtra and just spoke to the customer rep who answered. She said they have gotten inquiries about the trigger switch (her words) but she wasn't aware of any immediate plans to develop one. 

Stupid question...I know nothing about this stuff, but couldn't somebody who knows something about electronics figure out a way to do this? Maybe this will be my next project 

Laura


----------



## Keith Kaplan (Sep 6, 2009)

I have 4 dogtra collars, two with the Li-Ion batteries and two with NiMH. One with NiMH is over 5 years old and the battery doesn't hold a charge. I got a two model one for my dogs and the batteries didn't last long, and these were Li-Ion. However, I sent them to Dogtra as it was within the first year I owned them (1 year battery warranty, limited lifetime warrant) and they replaced the batteries in the collars and remote. Only one was giving me real issues, but they replaced all of them, something must have been wrong with the battery. Since then, they hold a charge for days with heavy use and weeks with light use. My fiance got one for her dog a couple years ago and it is one with the NiMH battery (doesn't hold a charge as well and lifetime of the battery is shorter) and it still is going strong. It requires more frequent charging than my collars, but holds a charge for days.

I highly recommend dogtra too. I have had good experiences with their customer service and the collars have held up great.


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

After using remote collars for many many years and trying all of them over the time, i have to sport dog is now the cutting edge of e collars,

my opinion of course

frankie c


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Would someone explain what is meant by a "finger switch". Please?

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Would someone explain what is meant by a "finger switch". Please?
> 
> DFrost


Power Ring, but not for eating:
http://www.martinsystem.com/contenu.php?lg=en&rub=produits&pg=finger_kick

This company makes a similar item, but you mount it on your rifle:
http://store.hawxdoggun.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HAWX-DGR34

JEff: IF you are having trouble with the battery, and if you have done as the manufacturer recommends (intermitent users should charge the battery every couple of months to extend the life of the battery), have you called Dogtra about the issue? I have always found them to be helpful.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Susan, thank you. 

I sent my older model 1700 in to have new batteries in both the remote and the collar. Can't remember how much it was but it was cheaper than a new collar. I had used it for several years. I also have the two collar outfits and a bunch of 1900's. As I said before, we just don't have problems with them.

DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> You guys who are having battery problems, you know that Dogtra recommends that if you aren't going to be using the collars much you should fully charge the batteries every two months to maintain them, right?


I did not know that . That explains alot . You know guys don't read the directions . 

Seriously , I might go back to Tritronics then if I get back into hunting dogs . I usually only use them a certain time of year and will never remember to pull the darn things out and charge them every 2 months . Tritronics batteries seem to last alot longer .


----------

